# does anyone in this section keep big cats?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

im not looking to get a dwa license, at least for another 5-10 years as im only 14 

does anyone keep big cats on here? its like this section is just full of snakes/crocodilians. im just curious but ive been mesmorized by big cats since i first watched the lion king and the jungle book


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I used to work with a private cat collection. What did you want to know?


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> I used to work with a private cat collection. What did you want to know?


all the basics because i want to do stuff with animals when i go to college because tbh id rather live with animals for the rest of my life than talk to another person. and from what ive seen, like the lion man, the private big cat sanctuary in new zealand, if you raise a lion/tiger from birth, theyre big softies and ive never been up close to them before unless theres a fence in front of me so i want a chance to have that opportunity with them for at least a few years


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

joemeatsix said:


> all the basics because i want to do stuff with animals when i go to college because tbh id rather live with animals for the rest of my life than talk to another person. and from what ive seen, like the lion man, the private big cat sanctuary in new zealand, if you raise a lion/tiger from birth, theyre big softies and ive never been up close to them before unless theres a fence in front of me so i want a chance to have that opportunity with them for at least a few years


er lion mans been mauled numerous times and i belive one of his keepers was killed also there not big softies at all there wild animals hence dwa no different to having a cobra thats particulaly happy to be handled


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mikeyb said:


> er lion mans been mauled numerous times and i belive one of his keepers was killed also there not big softies at all there wild animals hence dwa no different to having a cobra thats particulaly happy to be handled


well it makes sense since lions need their own territory and i wouldnt like someone to come and jump on me every day and even the nicest of dogs or cats can turn on you for nothing so it can definitely happen with big cats surely


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

joemeatsix said:


> all the basics because i want to do stuff with animals when i go to college because tbh id rather live with animals for the rest of my life than talk to another person. and from what ive seen, like the lion man, the private big cat sanctuary in new zealand, if you raise a lion/tiger from birth, theyre big softies and ive never been up close to them before unless theres a fence in front of me so i want a chance to have that opportunity with them for at least a few years


In part i agree that a hand reared cat is very different in temperament than a parent reared one. I have been in with hand reared snow leopards, pumas, caracals And whilst it is awesome to be able to touch and interact with these cats, you are permanently aware of their abilities and indeed I have had some hair raising moments. You'll see a lot of people entering cat enclosures with correction sticks etc, There is really no need. All you will need is a spray bottle of white vinegar. Cat gets frisky, spray cats face. they hate it. It's unpleasant, but i think a whole lot better than smacking them on the head with a 2x4.

In summary, Never trust a cat. especially a Scottish Wildcat


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> In part i agree that a hand reared cat is very different in temperament than a parent reared one. I have been in with hand reared snow leopards, pumas, caracals And whilst it is awesome to be able to touch and interact with these cats, you are permanently aware of their abilities and indeed I have had some hair raising moments. You'll see a lot of people entering cat enclosures with correction sticks etc, There is really no need. All you will need is a spray bottle of white vinegar. Cat gets frisky, spray cats face. they hate it. It's unpleasant, but i think a whole lot better than smacking them on the head with a 2x4.
> 
> In summary, Never trust a cat. especially a Scottish Wildcat


i cant even have my back towards a domestic cat or a big cat in a zoo with an electrical fence in front of it :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> I used to work with a private cat collection. What did you want to know?


I have to say you have worked with amazing animals and reptiles, would love your experiances !!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I have to say you have worked with amazing animals and reptiles, would love your experiances !!


It is pretty amazing when i sit back and think about it. But i wont do that til i am old. So many new experiences to try in the meantime.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> It is pretty amazing when i sit back and think about it. But i wont do that til i am old. So many new experiences to try in the meantime.


Indeed, I quite agree why stop, what else do you have in mind ??


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Indeed, I quite agree why stop, what else do you have in mind ??


Will see what the future brings. I don't plan anything.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I have to say you have worked with amazing animals and reptiles, would love your experiances !!


 
Trust me you wouldn't.........:gasp:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

AJ76 said:


> Trust me you wouldn't.........:gasp:


No????


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> No????


 
No, He was once nominated for an award and made it into a magazine for something I wouldnt use as torture to Jimmy Savile!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

AJ76 said:


> No, He was once nominated for an award and made it into a magazine for something I wouldnt use as torture to Jimmy Savile!!!


This is very true. I was. :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

AJ76 said:


> No, He was once nominated for an award and made it into a magazine for something I wouldnt use as torture to Jimmy Savile!!!


Care to share ??? I'm intrigued


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

I will leave it to Dave to tell you ;-)


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

AJ76 said:


> I will leave it to Dave to tell you ;-)


Haha fair enought that's very polite of ya, come on Dave any chance of an answer ? If not fair doos :2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I am not sure it is entirely suitable for a family forum. Lets just say a spot of genital modification went wrong, Which landed me a place in FHM's book of the grotesque.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> I am not sure it is entirely suitable for a family forum. Lets just say a spot of genital modification went wrong, Which landed me a place in FHM's book of the grotesque.


:gasp: Ooooh that's not good, I know what your talking about I think, and you are mad mate! I will leave that experience with you and just take your animal/ rep ones


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> :gasp: Ooooh that's not good, I know what your talking about I think, and you are mad mate! I will leave that experience with you and just take your animal/ rep ones


In order to experience everything, one must never say no.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> In order to experience everything, one must never say no.


Haha there are some things you don't ever mess with and that is one of them :lol2:


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

As much as i enjoy seeing body mods going wrong, i think we should get the thread back on track. Ive been watching on youtube about a family with a pet cheetah. Then i had an idea (dangerous, i know!) if i were to win the lottery i would quite like a cheetah as a pet. I am aware that its a dwa species and would need a large amount of investment in both time money and space. But hypothetically speaking if i won the lottery and want ed one and managed to get a dwa license for one, how much are they £ and how would you go about getting hold of a cheetah cub? (legally).


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

harry136 said:


> As much as i enjoy seeing body mods going wrong, i think we should get the thread back on track. Ive been watching on youtube about a family with a pet cheetah. Then i had an idea (dangerous, i know!) if i were to win the lottery i would quite like a cheetah as a pet. I am aware that its a dwa species and would need a large amount of investment in both time money and space. But hypothetically speaking if i won the lottery and want ed one and managed to get a dwa license for one, how much are they £ and how would you go about getting hold of a cheetah cub? (legally).


I know cheetahs in captivity are very hard to raise because of their timidity? So I doubt they'd make a suitable pet for anything but a wildlife park. Although I've heard of them having guard dogs, which make them less timid.

But there are alternatives. I've seen ocelots which can be about £4,000 or so, and are smaller... also servals. Or you could start small with a civet or genet.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

harry136 said:


> As much as i enjoy seeing body mods going wrong, i think we should get the thread back on track. Ive been watching on youtube about a family with a pet cheetah. Then i had an idea (dangerous, i know!) if i were to win the lottery i would quite like a cheetah as a pet. I am aware that its a dwa species and would need a large amount of investment in both time money and space. But hypothetically speaking if i won the lottery and want ed one and managed to get a dwa license for one, how much are they £ and how would you go about getting hold of a cheetah cub? (legally).


I know that other problems occur with cheetahs in captivity. They are extremely susceptible to bugs and nasties picked up from the ground. They also need to be able to regularly run full tilt in order to keep their body systems functioning properly. They've evolved to be such finely tuned machines, that they're not very adaptable.

The zoo I worked in had problems keeping cheetahs alive for a while, but are succeeding well now.


----------

